# Cngress Pic Michigans Heart of a Champion



## lyn_j (Aug 6, 2008)

We are so proud of this little guy who , next year will show as a mini. Thanks Doc and Abby. He is owned by Bruce Abbott, Lyn Jacobs, Cheryl Powell, Michelle Presley, Eddie McCarthy and Jean Barnhill.

I LOVE the chrome!

Res Champion 2 year old Modern Futurity Stallion

First place 2 year old under Stallion







thanks for letting me share.

Lyn


----------



## Leeana (Aug 6, 2008)

Very nice, i really like that pony and he im excited to see him in the minis next year


----------



## bingo (Aug 6, 2008)

He is just beautiful and I love his head and the big blaze! Not to mention the wonderful 4 socks! Nice boy!!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 6, 2008)

Congratulations everyone.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 6, 2008)

congrats to lyn and all his owners!! stunning pony!


----------



## Lisa Strass (Aug 6, 2008)

Congratulations to the Rat Pack on a nice pony!


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 6, 2008)

Congratulations, I saw this pony show and the Taylors did a fabulous job with him!


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 6, 2008)

I saw him coming out of the arena and thought "geesh! I've never seen a modern that small!" What a lucky group! Should be interesting to watch him at Nationals!


----------



## crponies (Aug 6, 2008)

Well, I think he is gorgeous! You will probably have people all up in arms about those "hackneys" showing miniature. However, tell them he is the miniature saddlebred type.


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone, we are surprised that he did so well being as small as he is. he measured 40.5 ish and he has a 5 inch foot! Measured as a mini last winter he was 36 ish. Doc grew him a nice foot this spring.

He is marked just like my Bailey colt Traveler. The reason I let Traveler go to Denise was because I had Rizzo.

Lyn


----------



## minih (Aug 7, 2008)

Congratulations to the rat pack!!!


----------

